# Bluetooth Problem



## F11-Newbie (Aug 25, 2012)

Dear Forum-Members,

I have in my F11 (MY 07/2012) Navigation Prof. (609) and since the "BT hands-free-equipment with USB-Interface" is standard in the F11, I missed to order "BT hands-free-equipment with USB-interface incl. BMW Assist (6NL)".

As a matter of fact it seems that this was a mistake.

The problem is that my Iphone 4S does neither connect Audio nor Data via Bluetooth. Ordinary Phone-calls are working perfect via Bluetooth.

This means playing songs via Bluetooth does not work and trying to connect via the cell-phone to the Internet (like described from members: Coding INTERNET_BROWSER) does not work either because of no Data-connection to the Iphone.

I found some settings in the CAF of HUC_CIC (BT_DATA or BT_AUDIO) but I'm not sure if it works.

On the other side I don't think there is special hardware for this rather than only coding.

Therefore my question:

Is there somebody in the forum which owns a car with similar built-date and working BT-conncection to Phone/Audio/Data ??? If yes, I would be grateful to receive the HU_CIC-CAF to compare with my settings !!!

My dealer pretends that there is nothing I could do now and I have to live with this situation. 

Thanks,
F11-Newbie

P.S. It is important to get it work since my Iphone 4S in addition is not recognized via the original USB-cable ==> I can't use my songs on the Iphone in my BMW currently !!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

What is the Bluetooth Option Code your car does have?

Since you have a 0712 build, I assume you have 6VC Combox?



F11-Newbie said:


> Dear Forum-Members,
> 
> I have in my F11 (MY 07/2012) Navigation Prof. (609) and since the "BT hands-free-equipment with USB-Interface" is standard in the F11, I missed to order "BT hands-free-equipment with USB-interface incl. BMW Assist (6NL)".
> 
> ...


----------



## F11-Newbie (Aug 25, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> What is the Bluetooth Option Code your car does have?
> 
> Since you have a 0712 build, I assume you have 6VC Combox?


Hello Shawn,
BMWVin.com says that I have 
6NH Hands-free with USB interface
6VA CIC-Zusteuerung
609 Navigation system Professional

I don't know what the BT option code is.

BTW: Neither Iphone nor Ipod ins recognized via USB as well :bawling:

Thanks for every hint !!!

Regards,

F11-Newbie


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

F11-Newbie said:


> Hello Shawn,
> BMWVin.com says that I have
> 6NH Hands-free with USB interface
> 6VA CIC-Zusteuerung
> ...


You have 6NH, which as sold, does not support Bluetooth Profile A2DP - Advanced Audio Distribution Profile (Bluetooth Streaming Audio). By the book, you need 6NK or 6NL:

*Option Code: 6NH - Handsfree with USB interface*

This Bluetooth option is standard in some regions like North-America, UK and the Netherlands.

Support for Bluetooth HSP (Headset Profile) 
Support for Bluetooth PAN (Personal Area Network) (or is it DUN?) 
Support for Bluetooth PBA for addressbook sharing with supported devices 
Up to 4 devices can be paired, but only one device can be active. 
Includes a USB port in the center armrest

*Option Code: 6NK - GSM preperation with USB and Bluetooth connectivity*

Features in addition to Basic Handsfree;

*Support for Bluetooth A2DP Profile support for Audio streaming over Bluetooth*
Support for Bluetooth MAP Profile support for SMS support for supported devices 
2 active bluetooth devices simultaneous 
Support for Apple Album Flow (USB connected) 
Support for a optional device cradle in the armrest 
Voice Control 
This Bluetooth option supports two active devices similtanious. If both devices are phones, incomming calls from either active device will come through, but outgoing calls will be on the primary device. Primary and Secondary can be switched around to make outgoing calls on the secondary device. Alternatively one device could be a phone and the other a dedicated audio player, streaming music.

*Option Code: 6NL - BMW Assist with enhanced Bluetooth and USB*

This is the same a Option 6NK, but adds support for BMW Assist.

That said, I believe you can enable A2DP on your 6NH. I would change my VO from 6NH to 6NK, and Code HU_CIC, and CMB_MEDIA assuming it too exists in your SVT.


----------



## gicamuci (Sep 5, 2011)

Bellow are the 6xx options on my car with which I get the bluetooth streaming from my phone and also the phonebook with images on the iDrive screen. But not with an iPhone though. I have an Android 2.3 running on a HTC Desire (GSM). 

Shawn, I think he needs to have the 6VC also, right ?

6AA BMW TELESERVICES / BMW TeleServices
6AB STEUERUNG TELESERVICES / Control, Teleservices
6FL USB-AUDIO-SCHNITTSTELLE / USB audio interface
6VC STEUERUNG COMBOX / Control, Combox


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gicamuci said:


> Bellow are the 6xx options on my car with which I get the bluetooth streaming from my phone and also the phonebook with images on the iDrive screen. But not with an iPhone though. I have an Android 2.3 running on a HTC Desire (GSM).
> 
> Shawn, I think he needs to have the 6VC also, right ?
> 
> ...


You didn't list your Bluetooth option.

As for Combox, I am pretty sure on the new 2013's, 6VC is not a separate option code, rather it is built in to 6NH / 6NK / 6NL, but in E-Sys, there will still be a CMB_MEDIA ECU, at least where there is HU_CIC. With HU_NBT though it seems not.

At this point though, I am still trying to understand how Combox fits in with each new 2013 Chassis and the new 6NH / 6NK / 6NL option codes.


----------



## gicamuci (Sep 5, 2011)

Maybe this one. It is the only one option I have with reference to phone/bluetooth.

639 KOMPLETTVORB. HANDY USA, CDN / Preparation f mobile phone cpl. USA, CDN


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gicamuci said:


> Maybe this one. It is the only one option I have with reference to phone/bluetooth.
> 
> 639 KOMPLETTVORB. HANDY USA, CDN / Preparation f mobile phone cpl. USA, CDN


639 in North America, or 633 in Europe, with 6VC and 6FL is how it was. I think now this is all wrapped up together in 6NL.


----------



## F11-Newbie (Aug 25, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> You have 6NH, which as sold, does not support Bluetooth Profile A2DP - Advanced Audio Distribution Profile (Bluetooth Streaming Audio). By the book, you need 6NK or 6NL:
> 
> *Option Code: 6NH - Handsfree with USB interface*
> 
> ...


Hello Shawn,
thanks for the insides.

I know how to change the VO (thanks to "... Getting Started ... - Part 3.pdf") but I have no clue what to change in HU_CIC and Combox_Media in order to get Audio and Internet via BT.
I have these CAF's:
CAFD_000000F9_007_003_111 
CAFD_000005B6_004_002_110

Ans idea ???

Thanks,
F11-Newbie


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

F11-Newbie said:


> Hello Shawn,
> thanks for the insides.
> 
> I know how to change the VO (thanks to "... Getting Started ... - Part 3.pdf") but I have no clue what to change in HU_CIC and Combox_Media in order to get Audio and Internet via BT.
> ...


As I wrote above:

_"I would change my VO from 6NH to 6NK, and Code HU_CIC, and CMB_MEDIA assuming it too exists in your SVT"_

In this case, you VO Code HU_CIC and CMB_MEDIA, which is the same process as FDL Coding, except you highlight the ECU itself, not the underlying CAFD entry, right-click on it, and select CODE (NOT FDL Code).

When you do this, it will code the entire ECU to support all options in the VO, so you do not have to manually FDL Code, each and every required parameter needed to support an option.


----------



## F11-Newbie (Aug 25, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> As I wrote above:
> 
> _"I would change my VO from 6NH to 6NK, and Code HU_CIC, and CMB_MEDIA assuming it too exists in your SVT"_
> 
> ...


Understood. Didn't know this Feature. I'll give it a try !!!
Thanks !!!


----------



## legaleye3000 (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm trying to do the same thing with the same equipment in my 2012 F30. I have 6NH. I was able to enable BMW Live and Internet appear in the menu, but it says I need to enable bluetooth for data transfer. I activated everything I could find while coding that referenced bluetooth profiles, browser, online, and internet (except for Assist). If you find out, let me know! Haven't tried VO coding, so let us know how it goes! Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

legaleye3000 said:


> I'm trying to do the same thing with the same equipment in my 2012 F30. I have 6NH. I was able to enable BMW Live and Internet appear in the menu, but it says I need to enable bluetooth for data transfer. I activated everything I could find while coding that referenced bluetooth profiles, browser, online, and internet (except for Assist). If you find out, let me know! Haven't tried VO coding, so let us know how it goes! Thanks.


Why haven't you tried the VO Coding?


----------



## legaleye3000 (Sep 4, 2012)

Haven't had the time yet...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

legaleye3000 said:


> Haven't had the time yet...


No time like the present.


----------



## jakedor (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey all...has anyone had any luck converting their 6NH to a 6NK? We just took delivery on our 2013 X3 (F25) yesterday and discovered that Bluetooth audio streaming was not included. The phone works fine since it is 6NH (VIN last 7 = 0A25555).

Unfortunately I'm not sure what you guys are referring to in terms of how to reprogram this. Do I need some device to plug into the car? Do I need some software? I sort of need someone to explain it to me like I'm five years old, haha. This is my first BMW, and I'm not super knowledgeable about cars. Help!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jakedor said:


> Hey all...has anyone had any luck converting their 6NH to a 6NK? We just took delivery on our 2013 X3 (F25) yesterday and discovered that Bluetooth audio streaming was not included. The phone works fine since it is 6NH (VIN last 7 = 0A25555).
> 
> Unfortunately I'm not sure what you guys are referring to in terms of how to reprogram this. Do I need some device to plug into the car? Do I need some software? I sort of need someone to explain it to me like I'm five years old, haha. This is my first BMW, and I'm not super knowledgeable about cars. Help!!!


I don't think it can be converted to 6NL/6NK 100%, as these options include the Combox, whereas 6NH is built into the Head Unit; however, I am pretty sure you can at least enable A2DP Profile support for Audio streaming over Bluetooth.

You need 3 things to code; an ENET Cable, E-SYS, and PSdZData.

For your F25, you should read this thread:

http://x3.xbimmers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=715297


----------



## jakedor (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks Shawn. I found this thread via google prior to registering and reading the Stickys. Sorry about that. My wife really wants the full 6NK functionality. I have a conversation going with a guy from bimmerretrofit.com via email. He will sell me the Combox media and code it for me via the Internet for $650, which seems steep given that was the price for 6NL at production (including BMW Assist as well).

I'm thinking of PMing the guy in Dayton (per the Sticky thread) and asking for help. I don't know if I'd be able to install the Combox myself or if that would require a dealer (more $$$). So frustrated...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jakedor said:


> Thanks Shawn. I found this thread via google prior to registering and reading the Stickys. Sorry about that. My wife really wants the full 6NK functionality. I have a conversation going with a guy from bimmerretrofit.com via email. He will sell me the Combox media and code it for me via the Internet for $650, which seems steep given that was the price for 6NL at production (including BMW Assist as well).
> 
> I'm thinking of PMing the guy in Dayton (per the Sticky thread) and asking for help. I don't know if I'd be able to install the Combox myself or if that would require a dealer (more $$$). So frustrated...


Unfortunately, anything after market is more than factory. You are probably talking with Alex at BR, and they are experts at this stuff, but not cheap. He could also sell you a Combox Telematics (for BMW Assist) instead of Combox Media just so you know, but I think it's around $200 more. Who in Dayton are you referring to, ImSW1 (Sean)?


----------



## jakedor (Oct 14, 2012)

Yeah (re: Sean) and yes (re: Alex). I'm in Columbus, which is about an hour away. I'm not worried about Assist to be honest, so I'd be fine with the Media. I wonder if my dealer can just order the part, and I can work with Sean to install / program.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jakedor said:


> Yeah (re: Sean) and yes (re: Alex). I'm in Columbus, which is about an hour away. I'm not worried about Assist to be honest, so I'd be fine with the Media. I wonder if my dealer can just order the part, and I can work with Sean to install / program.


You can't go wrong with either of them.

Just an FYI, you can nab a Combox Media off eBay for around $300:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=bmw+combox&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## jakedor (Oct 14, 2012)

Ooh that could save a bit...I think the kits come with a cable though. Any idea what else I need (cable, bracket, etc)? I'm not able to find any instructions online for the physical installation.


----------



## jakedor (Oct 14, 2012)

I think I have some massive karma on my side. I visited my dealer this morning and they agreed to cancel the sale, add my custom build to their inventory, and reorder the car with the options I wanted.

Thank you for your help, anyway, man!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jakedor said:


> Ooh that could save a bit...I think the kits come with a cable though. Any idea what else I need (cable, bracket, etc)? I'm not able to find any instructions online for the physical installation.


I am not sure what exactly is needed on your F25.

On older cars, typically the Combox would replace the TCU (Assist/Bluetooth) and/or MULF-Hi (USB/iPod adapter) modules. This would involve:


Disconnecting the plugs from MULF and the TCU modules.
Terminating the MOST connector to the MULF with termination adapter (part of retrofit kit).
Connecting PnP retrofit harness (26 Pin x 52 Pin) to the existing car harness MULF and TCU connectors (part of retrofit kit).
Remove the USB HSD connector from the MULF module and move over to the Combox. 
Remove the Bluetooth Fakra connector from the TCU module and move over to the Combox.
Code the car for 6VC
With 6NH, I do not think there are separate TCU / MULF modules, as I think they are built into the CIC. If that is the case, I would still expect some sort of wiring harness is needed to tap into the CIC instead, and the USB HSD and Bluetooth Fakra connections to be moved from the CIC to the Combox.

I am not sure on the Combox bracket.

If you look here for the F10, you will see a Combox bracket listed, Item 65159174271:

http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=FR93&mospid=52157&btnr=84_0835&hg=84&fg=10&hl=4

For the F25 though, it is not shown, although I imagine it would be needed too:

http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=WX73&mospid=52682&btnr=84_0830&hg=84&fg=10

I would ask Alex for BR's installation instructions in advance so you can know if you are comfortable installing it yourself, or if you will have to plan on utilizing and paying for a shop to do it.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jakedor said:


> I think I have some massive karma on my side. I visited my dealer this morning and they agreed to cancel the sale, add my custom build to their inventory, and reorder the car with the options I wanted.
> 
> Thank you for your help, anyway, man!!!


Very good. Going OEM is a much better solution. I would also make sure you are getting 6NF and 6NR, as retrofitting them later will prove equally difficult.


----------



## jakedor (Oct 14, 2012)

I think 6NF and 6NR are part of the technology package and BMW apps options, right? If so, I'm not willing to pay for those (3200 and 250, respectively). My order has 6NL on it, which should give me everything I was missing.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jakedor said:


> I think 6NF and 6NR are part of the technology package and BMW apps options, right? If so, I'm not willing to pay for those (3200 and 250, respectively). My order has 6NL on it, which should give me everything I was missing.


I am not sure what package they may be included in, but if they are not available as standalone options, and are only part of a $3k plus package, I would understand not adding them.


----------



## mswahili (Apr 22, 2013)

I just took over an F30 lease and it seems i have the 6NH as i am unable to stream audio via BT. From reading some of the posts above i see there is a way to convert it via coding to be able to stream audio via BT. is someone able to assist with this?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mswahili said:


> I just took over an F30 lease and it seems i have the 6NH as i am unable to stream audio via BT. From reading some of the posts above i see there is a way to convert it via coding to be able to stream audio via BT. is someone able to assist with this?


As I just responded to your PM, if the car has 609 Navigation Professional, then the car has a Combox, in which case you can change the coding from 6NH to 6NK to get BT Streaming. If not, you will have to look for an aftermarket solution.


----------



## theN (May 31, 2013)

I'm hijacking this thread for a related question if that is ok.

I just bought my first BMW, a 2012 320d. So far I'm very happy with it, except for one thing. According to the specification I bought the car on it should contain the 6NK. After a couple of days of trying to get music streaming over bluetooth (A2DP) to work I gave up and asked the sales rep about it.

It turns out that my car is fitted with the 6NH and they offered the Y-cable as a solution. I responded that I didn't accept that as a solution and that I wanted them to upgrade the 6NH to 6NK as it said in the specification. They asked if they could get back to me on that.

I suspect that their answer will be that it is not possible and could I just "suck it up" and accept the Y-cable. Maybe I'm not giving them enough credit, maybe they'll come through, but all interaction we have had so far give me the feeling that they just want me to go away and stop bothering them. 

So, what I want to know what needs to be done to upgrade 6NH to 6NK using BMW original parts?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

theN said:


> I'm hijacking this thread for a related question if that is ok.
> 
> I just bought my first BMW, a 2012 320d. So far I'm very happy with it, except for one thing. According to the specification I bought the car on it should contain the 6NK. After a couple of days of trying to get music streaming over bluetooth (A2DP) to work I gave up and asked the sales rep about it.
> 
> ...


You would need to retrofit Combox Media. That said, your car may actually have it already if you have 609 Nav Pro, in which case you can simply change 6NH to 6NK in the Vehicle Order, and then encode the Combox and Head Unit..


----------



## theN (May 31, 2013)

> You would need to retrofit Combox Media. That said, your car may actually have it already if you have 609 Nav Pro, in which case you can simply change 6NH to 6NK in the Vehicle Order, and then encode the Combox and Head Unit..


Thanks for the quick answer. Things obviously move fast at Bimmerfest.

Sadly, I do not have the Nav Pro. If I had I would have the large screen, right?

So, they would need to install the Combox Media. Is that something that they can just add, or do they need to replace something?

From a quick internet search, it looks like the Combox would be installed in the trunk. Here's a picture of my car. Unfortunately no Combox.









Will they need to run a lot of cables in the car or is everything already prepared for this? Is maybe the two white connectors in the picture where you would plug it in?

Presumably this Combox Media has a number or something to avoid misunderstandings, would you happen to know it?

Edit:
Not sure why my picture turned up side down.

Here's another one:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

theN said:


> Thanks for the quick answer. Things obviously move fast at Bimmerfest.
> 
> Sadly, I do not have the Nav Pro. If I had I would have the large screen, right?
> 
> ...


It all depends on what equipment the car starts with. On older cars with a dedicated MULF Module, the Combox Media would physically replace it. On newer cars with 6NH, I think the MULF functions are built into the basic Head Unit, so the Combox would not replace any module, rather it would augment the Head Unit. The Combox will have to be connected to Power, Most Bus, Bluetooth Antenna, GSM Antenna, and 6FL USB Port.

You should talk to Bimmer-Tech about what exactly is involved and what your options are, as without 609 Nav, I think you can get some, but not all features of the Combox:

http://www.bimmer-tech.net/shop/bmw-f30-2012/bmw-connecteddrive-retrofits/combox-media-pnp-retrofit


----------



## jfandl (Aug 31, 2003)

*6NK Streaming Bluetooth A2DP*



shawnsheridan said:


> As I wrote above:
> 
> _"I would change my VO from 6NH to 6NK, and Code HU_CIC, and CMB_MEDIA assuming it too exists in your SVT"_
> 
> ...


Has anyone figured out how to get streaming Audio (A2DP) working with 6NF? I have an 2011 550 made July 2010 with 6NF. I have used E-sys to VO code 6NH & 6NK (Separately of course) but I have been unable to get it to work.
I enabled (meaning changed from 0 to 1) in HU_CIC:
CDMM_BLUETOOTH_AUDIO
A2DP_PROFILE

Once I did that, it shows an additional multimedia device for Blue tooth audio, however it says not enabled.

If I code: FUNCTIONALITY_VIEWER
It enables the bluetooth audio menu which wasn't there before. The problem is once I do that, my phone pairing stops working (in 6NF, 6NH, 6HK) - "Unable to connect to a previously paired phone. If phone is not detected, please activate or pair another phone"
Even with this message, the phone functionality via bluetooth continues to work
My phone is an HTC Sensation XE running Ice Cream sandwich and it does support A2DP streaming

***** Is there anywhere else to make changes to get it to work or is it just not possible with my system? *****

The one bit of good news is that previously I could only charge via USB in the center console but once I enabled: AUDIO_PLAYER_ON_OFF I was able to access my phone's internal storage and stream music from there - At least that is pretty cool, even if I cannot get Pandora streaming.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jfandl said:


> Has anyone figured out how to get streaming Audio (A2DP) working with 6NK? I have an 2011 550 made July 2010 with 6NK. I have used E-sys to VO code 6NH & 6NK (Separately of course) but I have been unable to get it to work.
> I enabled (meaning changed from 0 to 1) in HU_CIC:
> CDMM_BLUETOOTH_AUDIO
> A2DP_PROFILE
> ...


If you have factory 6NK as you wrote, there is nothing to code, as that includes A2DP.


----------



## jfandl (Aug 31, 2003)

Sorry, water on the brain.... I have factory 6NF, not 6NK.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jfandl said:


> Sorry, water on the brain.... I have factory 6NF, not 6NK.


Ok, so you have factory Base Plate. What is your factory Bluetooth Option though, and do you have 6VC Combox? If you have Combox on your 07/10 build, it would have to have been retrofitted.


----------



## jfandl (Aug 31, 2003)

I don't believe I have a combox as I did not see the CMB_Media as one of the ECU's on the car using e-sys.

Note sure about how to tell what bluetooth options were installed but here is the options that the car came with, does that explain it?

Code ***128;Description (interface) ***128;Description (EPC)
S223A ***128;ELEKTRONISCHE DAEMPFER CONTROL(EDC) ***128;Electronic Damper Control (EDC)
S229A ***128;DYNAMIC DRIVE ***128;Dynamic Drive
S255A ***128;SPORT-LEDERLENKRAD ***128;Sports leather steering wheel
S258A ***128;BEREIFUNG MIT NOTLAUFEIGENSCHAFTEN ***128;Tire with run-flat functionality
S2TBA ***128;SPORT-AUTOMATIK GETRIEBE ***128;Sport automatic transmission
S2VAA ***128;ADAPTIVE DRIVE ***128;Chassis & suspens. setup"Adaptive Drive"
S2VBA ***128;REIFENDRUCKANZEIGE ***128;Tire pressure display
S2WCA ***128;LM RAEDER W-SPEICHE 332/MB ***128;BMW LA wheel, W Spoke 332
S316A ***128;AUTOMATISCHE HECKKLAPPENBETAETIGUNG ***128;automatic trunk lid mechanism
S319A ***128;INTEGRIERTE UNIVERSAL-FERNBEDIENUNG ***128;Integrated universal remote control
S322A ***128;KOMFORTZUGANG ***128;Comfort access
S323A ***128;SOFT-CLOSE-AUTOMATIK FUER TUEREN ***128;Soft-Close-Automatic doors
S3AGA ***128;RUECKFAHRKAMERA ***128;Reversing camera
S415A ***128;SONNENSCHUTZROLLO FUER HECKSCHEIBE ***128;Sun-blind, rear
S416A ***128;SONNENSCHUTZROLLOS ***128;Roller sun vizor, rear lateral
Code ***128;Description (interface) ***128;Description (EPC)
S423A ***128;FUSSMATTEN IN VELOURS ***128;Floor mats, velours
S430A ***128;INNEN-/AUSSENSPIEGEL AUT.ABBLENDEND ***128;Interior/outside mirror with auto dip
S431A ***128;INNENSPIEGEL,AUTOMATISCH ABBLENDEND ***128;Interior mirror with automatic-dip
S456A ***128;KOMFORTSITZE ELEKTRISCH VERSTELLBAR ***128;Comfort seat with memory
S488A ***128;LORDOSENSTUETZE FAHRER/BEIFAHRER ***128;Lumbar support, driver and passenger
S494A ***128;SITZHEIZUNG FUER FAHRER/BEIFAHRER ***128;Seat heating driver/passenger
S4CEA ***128;EDELHOLZAUSF.FINELINE ANTHRAZIT ***128;Fine woodgrain vers., Fineline anthrac.
S508A ***128;PARK DISTANCE CONTROL (PDC) ***128;Park Distance Control (PDC)
S522A ***128;XENON-LICHT ***128;Xenon Light
S524A ***128;ADAPTIVES KURVENLICHT ***128;Adaptive Headlights
S609A ***128;NAVIGATIONSSYSTEM PROFESSIONAL ***128;Navigation system Professional
S610A ***128;HEAD-UP DISPLAY ***128;Head-up display
S615A ***128;ERWEITERTE BMW ONLINE INFORMATION ***128;Expanded BMW Online Information
S620A ***128;SPRACHEINGABESYSTEM ***128;Voice control
S639A ***128;KOMPLETTVORB. HANDY USA/CDN ***128;Preparation f mobile phone cpl. USA/CDN
Code ***128;Description (interface) ***128;Description (EPC)
S655A ***128;SATELLITENTUNER ***128;Satellite tuner
S677A ***128;HIFI SYSTEM PROFESSIONAL ***128;HiFi System Professional DSP
S697A ***128;AREA-CODE 1 ***128;Area-Code 1 for DVD
S6AAA ***128;BMW TELESERVICES ***128;BMW TeleServices
S6ABA ***128;STEUERUNG TELESERVICES ***128;Control for Teleservices
S6FLA ***128;USB-AUDIO-SCHNITTSTELLE ***128;USB/Audio interface
S6NFA ***128;MUSIC-SCHNITTSTELLE FUER SMARTPHONE ***128;Music interface for Smartphone
S6UHA ***128;TRAFFIC INFORMATION ***128;Traffic Information
S760A ***128;INDIVIDUAL HOCHGLANZ SHADOW LINE ***128;High gloss shadow line
S775A ***128;INDIVIDUAL DACHHIMMEL ANTHRAZIT ***128;Headlining anthracite
S840A ***128;HOCHGESCHWINDIGKEITSABSTIMMUNG ***128;High speed synchronisation
S880A ***128;ENGLISCH / BORDLITERATUR ***128;On-board vehicle literature English
S8KCA ***128;OELWARTUNGSINT. 24.000KM/24MONATE ***128;Dummy-SALAPA
S8S4A ***128;DECODIERUNG VARIABLE LICHTVERTEILUN ***128;Decoding variable light distribution
S8SCA ***128;LAENDERSPEZ. TELESERVICEFREISCH. ***128;Telematics access request,country-spec.
Code ***128;Description (interface) ***128;Description (EPC)
S925A ***128;VERSANDSCHUTZPAKET ***128;Transport protection package


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jfandl said:


> I don't believe I have a combox as I did not see the CMB_Media as one of the ECU's on the car using e-sys.
> 
> Note sure about how to tell what bluetooth options were installed but here is the options that the car came with, does that explain it?
> ...
> ...


So, your Bluetooth Option is 639, which is fine.

Your problem though is you do not have 6VC Combox, rather you have the older MULF Module, and the MULF does not support A2DP Bluetooth Transport Protocol, so it will not stream audio.


----------



## izen (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi Shawn, I have just ordered a F34 that will be delivered with 6NH and 663 (prof Radio) [and 6FL].

My plan is to code 6NH into 6NS and retrofit with 609 NBT.

Reading this thread makes me understand the F34 may not have a combox in the trunk but 6NH is integrated in the 663.

Does it imply 663 has a built-in combox as well? In any case, retrofitted 609 NBT will have a built-in combox.

Do I have to remove the combox in the trunk in case it is there, when I retrofit 609?

I think there is no more TCU / MULF on 2014 F34 but all already replaced by combox. Is this the case?

Is this 6NH->6NS coding possible with a retrofitted 609? any hardware difference between 6NH and 6NS?

will the coding unlock functions such as audio streaming, album art, office, Internet etc...?

thanks for your help in advance.

p.s. why didn't I order 6NS and 609 at first place to save all the hassles? because our ridiculous tax systems makes options 6NS USD1,400 and 609 USD8,000 .... :-(


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

izen said:


> Hi Shawn, I have just ordered a F34 that will be delivered with 6NH and 663 (prof Radio) [and 6FL].
> 
> My plan is to code 6NH into 6NS and retrofit with 609 NBT.
> 
> ...


I do not think 663 has integrated Combox, only that it has integrated Bluetooth.

If you retrofit 609 with NBT (not CIC), you would have to remove standalone Combox in the trunk if it exists.

There is no TCU/MULF on F34.

If you retrofit 609 with NBT (not CIC), you should be able to change 6NH to 6NS, since the Combox is integrated, and that would also include the capability of BT Audio Streaming, Album Art, and Office functionality.


----------



## izen (Jul 23, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> I do not think 663 has integrated Combox, only that it has integrated Bluetooth.
> 
> If you retrofit 609 with NBT (not CIC), you would have to remove standalone Combox in the trunk if it exists.
> 
> ...


Thanks Shawn. I could only get hold on the info of professional CD for E9x, but made in 2013. The photo shows it comes equipped with an integrated combox.

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.39.OQB6n2&id=20814963236&_u=omd3s6f3ba

That makes me believe 663 in the 2013 made to-be-delivered F34 would also come equipped with an integrated combox. BTW, I do not think CIC but NBT can be retrofitted on F34.

That probably would also leave nothing more than, maybe fuse box, in the trunk of F34. Everything is integrated in the HU, given it 663, 606 or 609.

Just read that 6NR would support Android from July 2013, http://wot.motortrend.com/idrive-touch-controller-3d-nav-highlight-next-gen-bmw-connecteddrive-features-230431.html#axzz2Zx5ljCEW can 6NR be coded or does it still require a FSC? [I was not not thinking on 6NR at all as it used NOT to support Android]

Maybe a bit side track from this thread, 609 retrofit would require a GPS antenna. It can certainly just be laid inside A pillar for convenience. For better reception, roof shark fin antenna should be used.

Is F3x shark fin equipped as a standard with GPS antenna and with wire already laid towards rear window, regardless the there is an navigation option or not upon ordering?

The shark fin is an universal antenna which may have more than 1 connector, i.e. more than 1 source of signal. [I have seen a model with 2 connectors and another with 4 connectors] Any idea what the standard is for F3x shark fin? Which signals does it take? Mobile GSM/3G/LTE, FM, Sat Radio, GPS, DAB, TV, Bluetooth and / or maybe Wifi? any forum to ask this question?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

izen said:


> Thanks Shawn. I could only get hold on the info of professional CD for E9x, but made in 2013. The photo shows it comes equipped with an integrated combox.
> 
> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.39.OQB6n2&id=20814963236&_u=omd3s6f3ba
> 
> ...


For 6NR BMW Apps, you will need to buy, import, and activate a 9C FSC Code.

I don't know about the Shark Fin and GPS Antenna.


----------



## bmwgcyr (May 15, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> You have 6NH, which as sold, does not support Bluetooth Profile A2DP - Advanced Audio Distribution Profile (Bluetooth Streaming Audio). By the book, you need 6NK or 6NL:
> 
> *Option Code: 6NH - Handsfree with USB interface*
> 
> ...


HI Shawn,

my friends car is a F30 328i 2013 and has 6VA, 6NH and 609. Looking at BMW explanations, it does not seem that 6NK is a supported option anymore, do you think I can code 6NL instead using the same procedure? Or should I try 6NK anyway? Any othert member had tried that?

We are interested in:
1- using the apple iPhone cable and not the BMW Y-cable
2- enable A2DP
3- view album info and picture

BMW litterature:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=660946

Thanks,

Guy


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmwgcyr said:


> HI Shawn,
> 
> my friends car is a F30 328i 2013 and has 6VA, 6NH and 609. Looking at BMW explanations, it does not seem that 6NK is a supported option anymore, do you think I can code 6NL instead using the same procedure? Or should I try 6NK anyway? Any othert member had tried that?
> 
> ...


6NL is identical to 6NK, except it includes Telematics (BMW Assist). In his case, coming from 6NH, which means he has no BMW Assist, use 6NK instead of 6NL.


----------



## rogueshot (Aug 25, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> So, your Bluetooth Option is 639, which is fine.
> 
> Your problem though is you do not have 6VC Combox, rather you have the older MULF Module, and the MULF does not support A2DP Bluetooth Transport Protocol, so it will not stream audio.


Shawn: How can you tell that it does not have Combox? I thought that I kept reading that if you have 609 Professional Nav that Combox is included? (I have a 2/10 F07 build that is almost identical to jfandl's except that I do not have 6NF, just 639, 6FL and 615 )

thx
Sean


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rogueshot said:


> Shawn: How can you tell that it does not have Combox? I thought that I kept reading that if you have 609 Professional Nav that Combox is included? (I have a 2/10 F07 build that is almost identical to jfandl's except that I do not have 6NF, just 639, 6FL and 615 )
> 
> thx
> Sean


For F10, they switched over to Combox in 09/2010 production. For F07, I am not sure when exactly they switched over.

Anyway, check your VIN at bmwvin.com, and if you have Option Code 6VC, then you have a Combox.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

I have been trying to find some information but haven't found anything so here is my problem: One dude called me and asked for help. He had retrofitted CIC to his F25 which had originally professional radio. He did not install combox. Now he does not have bluetooth anymore. Does the CIC have any kind of build in bluetooth capabilities or is the combox needed? He does not need A2DP, handsfree is enough for him. And one off topic question: CIC has can-filter/emulator for FSC-codes, can I FDL- or VO-code the unit with original vo which has car's VIN? Or should I use donor's vin in VO?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

As far as I know, CIC requires either MULF or the newer Combox for Bluetooth.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> As far as I know, CIC requires either MULF or the newer Combox for Bluetooth.


Thanks, that's what I thought. There were no mentions about bluetooth in ista cic-documents.

Ps. How about coding the hu?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't understand your question about coding the Head Unit. It get's coded just like it came from the factory.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> I don't understand your question about coding the Head Unit. It get's coded just like it came from the factory.


I just want to be sure that the cic with donor's vin will keep the donor' s vin if I fdl- or vo-code it. I think that the vin can be changed only by flashing but I am not sure.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, that is correct. Coding it will not change the VIN.


----------



## three5 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hello all... I'm a bit of a noob here, but have done some digging around regarding an issue I'm having.

I just purchased a CPO 2011 F10 535i that has a manufacture date of 07/2010, and it has the 6NFA option, but I can't seem to get the option of playing music via BT. Going by what I've read so far, these option s*should* give me the checkbox under the BT options to turn on audio, office and phone, no?

S609A	Navigationssystem Professional Navigation system Professional
S615A	Erweiterte BMW Online Information Expanded BMW Online Information
S620A	Spracheingabe Voice control
S639A	Vorbereitung Handy komplett USA/CDN Preparation f mobile phone cpl. USA/CDN
S655A	Satellitentuner Satellite tuner
S677A	HiFi System Professional DSP HiFi System Professional DSP
S697A	Area-Code 1 für DVD Area-Code 1 for DVD
S6AAA	BMW TeleServices BMW TeleServices
S6ABA	Steuerung Teleservices Control for Teleservices
S6FLA	USB-/Audio-Schnittstelle USB/Audio interface
S6NFA	Musik-Schnittstelle für Smartphone Music interface for Smartphone
S6UHA	Traffic Information Traffic Information

I've tried removing / unpairing alll of the phones and going to telephone > bluetooth > options but i just get the bluetooth phone option.

am I missing something?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Your problem I believe is your "manufacture date of 07/2010", which predates the Combox introduced in 09/2010. Your car has older MULF Module, and I do not think it supports A2DP Profile (Bluetooth Streaming). You will need to retrofit Combox, or go with an aftermarket Bluetooth solution.


----------



## Elioslaiby (Mar 5, 2016)

Hello everyone im a new member i have a 2011 f10 i cant connect to bluethooth in my svt i have hu-cic and mulf anyone can help


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Elioslaiby said:


> Hello everyone im a new member i have a 2011 f10 i cant connect to bluethooth in my svt i have hu-cic and mulf anyone can help


What do you mean you can't connect to Bluetooth in SVT? Be specific about your problem.


----------



## ty550n (Jun 1, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> What do you mean you can't connect to Bluetooth in SVT? Be specific about your problem.


Hi Shawn I have been following your posts on this topic. My F10 is a pre september build. august I think. I have the small screen dash with navigation and bluetooth calling.

Is it possible to enable A2Db on mine?

I think I have combox....bbut not sure...

Picture attached.










Can it be done. P.s I have no usb in the arm rest. just usb in the glove box.

Please help


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ty550n said:


> Hi Shawn I have been following your posts on this topic. My F10 is a pre september build. august I think. I have the small screen dash with navigation and bluetooth calling.
> 
> Is it possible to enable A2Db on mine?
> 
> ...


No, I don't think so. You can try coding it though, and see what you get.


----------



## oke139 (Apr 5, 2017)

Would it be possible to code streaming audio to F10 2010/04 production with pro navi and combox? Vin code: WBAFW51050C505662 .


----------

